# all fish sold! thanks BCA!



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Moving time! 125 will be converted to salt in the new place, gotta clear out the africans

$10 a fish big ones and small ones, no holds, first come first served


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

And to all the guys i haven't chatted with in a while... HEY! how u all doing?!?!? lol


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Is the blue and orange fish in the first pic a fulleborni?


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

There are some mbunas in there I think. Also a mix of Tanganyikans (multis, julis, pectoralis)

Free bump, nice fish, Mike!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

monkE said:


> And to all the guys i haven't chatted with in a while... HEY! how u all doing?!?!? lol


If I didn't see you lurking on on tap-a-talk all the time....I'd have thought you forgot about us lol Nice to see you didn't  Hope all is well with ya buddy! Go Sharks


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey Mike 
Great to see you back on the forum buddy, are you staying in the Vancouver area?


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> If I didn't see you lurking on on tap-a-talk all the time....I'd have thought you forgot about us lol Nice to see you didn't  Hope all is well with ya buddy! Go Sharks


well i couldn't just ignore the fish stuff  and it's spelt LEAFS 


The Guy said:


> Hey Mike
> Great to see you back on the forum buddy, are you staying in the Vancouver area?


Thanks Laurie, moving to Ladner! got a house to split with a good friend of mine


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

Free bump! nice fish!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

free bump for my buddy after that loss last night  it's spelt SHARKS







:bigsmile:


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Had to do it didnt you 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

what kind of buddy would I be if I didn't lol  Look on the bright side....atleast your not a Canuck fan lol


----------



## Just-Koi (Oct 29, 2012)

Sent a pm a couple days ago. Do you have any shell dwellers?

cheers


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Bringing fish to IPU tomorrow... take em while i've got em. $5 a fish or they'll cost 100% more at IPU

I'll be available from 6-11 tonight (thrusday)

Email is the best way to get me
[email protected]


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

mostly mbunas left


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

selling any of the rocks Mike?


----------

